# Muzzle loaded cannon laws GA



## obelix (Dec 6, 2020)

Tried looking online for laws about firing a cannon. Not much I could find. I have a replica howitzer and I want to fire it (blank) on my property. I know with guns, you can't shoot within about 50 yards of a public street. I think there is a noise ordinance that might forbid it in my count (gwinnett) but people also shoot off fireworks that would violate as well but people still do it.

What would be the risks if I shot my cannon off with just a wad in it and a neighbor complained? Would it just be a noise complaint or something more serious?


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 6, 2020)

Look up regs for a signal gun. Without a projectile that's what it is. I have 2 cannons and shoot them off on holidays and such.


----------



## obelix (Dec 6, 2020)

Yah, couldn't find anything like that, I've googled everything.  The only thing that I can really be mostly sure of is that a cannon isn't defined as any type of firearm (pistol,rifle,shotgun) in georgia.  The ATF defines it as just "Antique" (just antique) and no "firearm" status in the definition.

I think if I fired it I would be guilty of violating the county noise ordinance which I believe is noise that can be heard from 300 ft away, but I could always plead ignorance the first time.

My fear is if I shot it off and the police show up and they believe it's some sort of firearm, which I can understand how they could come to that conclusion although incorrect, that it would be hard to persuade them otherwise.  I don't believe the charge would stick, but it could still cause me a hassle.   The noise ordinance, people violate all the time with fireworks and such so I don't think it's as serious (doubt I'd be arrested for a noise violation), but some firearms thing comes into play then it could be an issue.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 6, 2020)

The ATF is not the only "They" that get to define firearm.  Some jurisdictions define a firearm as any device capable of expelling a projectile through any means.  This would make a bb gun a firearm as well as a slingshot.


----------



## obelix (Dec 6, 2020)

This doesn't seem to be the case with gwinnett county.  Atleast that I could find.  I'm in an unincorporated area so only the county and state ordinances/laws should apply.

The state restriction is only from a distance to the road and that defines firearm as rifle,shotgun and pistol, which a cannon is neither.  There is no definition of within the rifle,shotgun and pistol that fits a cannon in either state or federal descriptions.  Gwinnett has nothing that I could find either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2020)

obelix said:


> This doesn't seem to be the case with gwinnett county.  Atleast that I could find.  I'm in an unincorporated area so only the county and state ordinances/laws should apply.


If you're out in the boonies, I doubt if anybody would care.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 6, 2020)

I guess it would depend on your neighbors viewpoint on gunshots and such ,,, depending on whether you're in a development or not , how close your neighbors are ,, stuff like that.   I'm in Douglas county , only about 1/2 mile outside the city limits of Douglasville,  but live on a rural rd with very few houses,,  I can shoot whatever I want off my back porch and no one says a word,,  other than my closest neighbor about 200yds away,,  if I start shooting,  he'll feel obligated to fire off a few rounds himself,, kinda like the dueling banjos thing,,  lol


----------



## obelix (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm in a subdivision.  I don't think any neighbors would care, but there is always that one.  It's probably more about principle to these types, as in "how dare you shoot off a cannon and make noise" even though it's harmless with just gunpowder and a hotdog bun as a wad.  But you guys know what we are dealing with these days with the anti gun/2a guys.  And I don't plan to be a pain, I might want to go out every once in a while and fire a shot maybe two, and maybe more on 4th/new years to hear a boom and have some fun.  Definitely not late at night or early in the morning, nothing like that. Nothing to be a pain from my point of view.


----------



## Ballplayer (Dec 14, 2020)

You say your in a subdivision ??....just think of all the babies and dogs your gonna scare and stir up firing that cannon .


----------



## Timberman (Dec 14, 2020)

Don’t be like a buddy of mine he packed his 50 cal full of powder covered with a wad of phone book paper on July 4 he fired it off fire went flying and set the backyard on fire. Took awhile to beat it out. Other than than that I think you’re fine.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 14, 2020)

While this particular code section is not directly relevant to you firing off the canon, it is the most complete definition of firearm in law.  As such, I would think that Georgia State Law considers it a firearm.  Just set it off on New Year's and the 4th of July and no one will even notice.

17-5-54
(2) "Firearm" means any handgun, rifle, shotgun, or similar device or weapon which will or can be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive or electrical charge.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 14, 2020)

Timberman said:


> Don’t be like a buddy of mine he packed his 50 cal full of powder covered with a wad of phone book paper on July 4 he fired it off fire went flying and set the backyard on fire. Took awhile to beat it out. Other than than that I think you’re fine.


----------



## obelix (Dec 14, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> While this particular code section is not directly relevant to you firing off the canon, it is the most complete definition of firearm in law.  As such, I would think that Georgia State Law considers it a firearm.  Just set it off on New Year's and the 4th of July and no one will even notice.
> 
> 17-5-54
> (2) "Firearm" means any handgun, rifle, shotgun, or similar device or weapon which will or can be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive or electrical charge.



As far as I know that section doesn't have any penalty.  The section with a penalty that discusses firearms is the one about distance to the road.  It specifically defines what a firearm is.  Rifle, shotgun, pistol.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 14, 2020)

obelix said:


> As far as I know that section doesn't have any penalty.  The section with a penalty that discusses firearms is the one about distance to the road.  It specifically defines what a firearm is.  Rifle, shotgun, pistol.



That doesn't matter, the laws aren't independent of each other.  If it meets the definition in one law it can be enforced as such in another.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 14, 2020)

Your thinking to much into it. Go ahead and shoot it if there is a issue someone will let you know


----------



## antharper (Dec 15, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> That doesn't matter, the laws aren't independent of each other.  If it meets the definition in one law it can be enforced as such in another.


This man knows , but I’d invite the neighbors over to watch . I know I’d like to see it


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 15, 2020)

chase870 said:


> Your thinking to much into it. Go ahead and shoot it if there is a issue someone will let you know



The second shot is what gives away your location, just fire it once.  This is the philosophy of my neighbor that shoots deer in his back yard with a .243.  Nobody pays attention to one shot.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 15, 2020)

If I were down in Granolaville in Gwinnett County, and had a Cannon, I would most DEFINITELY load it full and fire that thing off just to see how many of the neighbors books would be knocked off their shelves!!!

Do it after dark, then see how long it takes the County Patrol to do a drive through!

The entertainment potential is endless!


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Dec 15, 2020)

In practical application, any cannon, howitzer, or mortar, is a firearm unless it has been rendered "safe" by making the weapon incapable of any form of discharge. A signal cannon (whether breach or muzzle loaded) is still a weapon by that definition, but is generally excluded by specific use. In practice, the presence of ammunition in the vicinity of a signal cannon would void that exclusion. YOU HAVE A WEAPON.

Since the NFA specifically allows any muzzleloader (plus signal guns and cannons where defined by BATFE) to be excluded from BATFE regulation, your weapon is not subject to federal regulation. The state of Georgia does not impose any additional regulation on non NFA weapons, so there is no bar to your possessing a non-NFA cannon.

You only have three possible problems with firing the weapon. First, what are the firearm discharge rules in Gwinnett county? And second, as you addressed, what is the noise law? Finally, discharging a black powder cannon with a wad and no shot will throw a lot of hot, burning, combustible, material a surprisingly long distance.

I think you solve the first two questions by going down to visit your Sheriff's office. It may just take letting them know when you are shooting. A "permit" might give you written proof it's OK should a neighbor question you or call the cops. Or, you might find out that the Gwinnett County Sheriff has a basement cell where he keeps anyone who shoots off cannons in his county!

Note: I am NOT and attorney, nor am I a peace officer. What I wrote is based on reading the state statute, general knowledge of the NFA (including the succeeding federal statutes) and BATFE rules, and a bit of common sense.


----------



## obelix (Dec 15, 2020)

That was my thought.  Fire it once at dark so if anyone does look around they won't see any smoke.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 15, 2020)

@GeorgiaBob might not be an attorney or a LEO but he probably has stayed in a Holiday Inn recently.  He has about nailed this one down at post #19.  

Now for safety's sake use only black powder or a replacement black powder.  Never use modern smokeless powder.  Research a safe charge for your gun and if you ever plan to fire a projectile insure it is rammed down in contact with the powder.  

Happy shooting.  Post video, Please.


----------



## obelix (Dec 15, 2020)

I've had cannons before.  My last one sadly was stolen from me by my babysitter.  The one that was stolen was a replica of a us navy signal cannon that shot 1" ball bearings.  Not the right windage so never was all that loud shooting projectiles.  I always had more fun shooting news paper out of it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2020)

When I was a teenager, my neighbor down the road had one of the big two-wheel jobs with a bore exactly the size of a beer can. Beer cans full of pea gravel made quite a satisfying splat in the thicket across the river from his house.


----------



## flconch53 (Dec 16, 2020)

I use a damp rag for wading really makes her bark. I will be shooting it on new years eve


----------



## dtala (Dec 16, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> When I was a teenager, my neighbor down the road had one of the big two-wheel jobs with a bore exactly the size of a beer can. Beer cans full of pea gravel made quite a satisfying splat in the thicket across the river from his house.



I have a friend that has one like that. He said he can hit a paper plate first shot with it at 100 yards. We were talking about bringing it to the club to kill a deer with it. My captain said it was illegal but could not point to any actual law against it. Black powder, muzzle loading and well above the legal minimum calibre. He finally said "they" didn't mean for us to shoot a deer with it. "they didn't mean" being his favorite  when he was wrong....LOL


----------



## TL60 (Dec 16, 2020)

Just tell'm its a movie prop test. They will probably offer you tax credits


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2020)

dtala said:


> I have a friend that has one like that. He said he can hit a paper plate first shot with it at 100 yards. We were talking about bringing it to the club to kill a deer with it. My captain said it was illegal but could not point to any actual law against it. Black powder, muzzle loading and well above the legal minimum calibre. He finally said "they" didn't mean for us to shoot a deer with it. "they didn't mean" being his favorite  when he was wrong....LOL


Might mess up a little bit of meat....


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 16, 2020)

Reminds me of when I was in Korea. We had a cannon we fired off every day with the powder bags. That thing was loud.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 16, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> The second shot is what gives away your location, just fire it once.  This is the philosophy of my neighbor that shoots deer in his back yard with a .243.  Nobody pays attention to one shot.


I predator hunt a lot and you are right they never really hear the first shot. If they do by the time they get up and go outside there is no way to really tell where it was at


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a Cannon the Barrel is off a 40 mm Anti Aircraft gun the deal is if its muzzle loading and has a primitive ignition system such as a fuse or touch hole its legal I have had mine over 40 years and it has a 16 grove rifled barrel and It will shoot a 1 1/2 lb lead projectile over a mile and sounds like a stick of dynamite when it goes off its a hoot to shoot


----------



## obelix (Jan 26, 2021)

The cannon definitely has things stirred up.  I've shot it with bread only as wadding about 8 times since the beginning of the year.  The first time was during the day and nearly got busted because someone saw the smoke in the woods behind my house, but by that time it had blown around enough they couldn't really tell where it was coming from.

From then on out I only shot it just after dark and it seems to have worked so far.  On the neighborhood FB page there has been no less than 200 posts about it over the past few weeks.  Some people are spitting fire, some think there is a pirate in the neighborhood.  Quite a few hard core karens too.

I stoked the fire a bit and made up a flyer with a picture of a cannon (not my cannon), saying there would be a cannon shoot down at the neighborhood ball field on a particular sunday, then dropped a few of the flyers at random spots around the neighbhorhood.  It really stoked the fire when someone posted a picture of the flyer on the FB page.  The karen theory was the only neighbors who like the cannon fire got a copy.  There were people posting those snapchat things that makes them look like a pirate and saying they want to see a cannon.  Others were posting "BOOM!" gifs on the page, etc.  The day of the "event" people were driving and walking around the neighborhood, you would have though it was halloween (without the masks).  One of the lead karens just walked in a circle in her culdesac over an over for about 2 hours.  It was absolute pandemonium that day. Everyone was on edge because they either wanted to catch the "mad cannoneer", or because they couldn't wait to finally see the cannon. 

Some called the sheriff who according to the FB posts were told there wasn't anything they could do unless someone was shooting a projectile.  Someone called the fire department via 911 one night, they came out and left about 4 minutes after they got the complainants house. The person who called pleaded for people to run out of their house, wave down the firetruck and complain.  At first I thought when I saw the fire truck that I had given a neighbor a heart attack (it's that loud).  People have posted videos of their 4-5 yr old children begging for it to stop because it scares them.  Some people because of their pets.  Others say, if they just "knew" what it was they would be ok (trap).  Some say they didn't buy a house in a Beirut war zone and that it MUST stop.  It has been the dominate topic on the neighborhood FB page for weeks now.   Others still are going full 2A and saying it's just a 1 second boom, live with it, no big deal.  Goes on and on, and on.

There are also a lot of theories floating around of exactly what it is, but no one really knows for sure (a cannon is the leading theory).  Some people think it's a cannon, some people think it's construction noise from some where, some people think it's a firework of some kind.  There is also other random noises not made by me (maybe regular gun fire somewhere), that people hear at all times during the evening and they think it's the same source.  There is a theory that someone is moving around the neighborhood in different locations firing it because people seem to hear it coming from all different directions.  They also post about where it's coming from, some think it's another neighborhood, some think it's my street.  It's a huge mystery.  They have not went to the next door app to appeal to other neighborhoods, and there are a whole slew of theories there as well, even one suggested it was someone burning bamboo, to skybooms or even tannerite.  Now people from all neighborhoods around me swear it's shaking the photos off their walls and making them leap out of their chairs.  They have made public calls on next door pleading for the "anonymous" cannon fire person to reveal themselves or else "we gotta do something to stop them" (what that is I don't know).  They have started a neighborhood patrol around 7pm to try and catch the sound and locate the source.

Not sure how much farther I want to push my luck.  The hardcore karens are having serious meltdowns right now and are on a razor's edge and are about to start going around the neighborhood with pitchforks and axes.


----------



## TL60 (Jan 26, 2021)

Absolutely awesome!! You sir are in a class all your own! 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2021)

Never thought about owning a cannon! I could have my buddies over for a beer drankin and a cannon shootin! Don't go no manlier'nat!


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 26, 2021)

obelix said:


> The cannon definitely has things stirred up.  I've shot it with bread only as wadding about 8 times since the beginning of the year.  The first time was during the day and nearly got busted because someone saw the smoke in the woods behind my house, but by that time it had blown around enough they couldn't really tell where it was coming from.
> 
> From then on out I only shot it just after dark and it seems to have worked so far.  On the neighborhood FB page there has been no less than 200 posts about it over the past few weeks.  Some people are spitting fire, some think there is a pirate in the neighborhood.  Quite a few hard core karens too.
> 
> ...


Nice! I built this one in 7th grade metals class on a lathe, band saw and drill press. Ain't no way you could get away with that in school now.


----------



## obelix (Jan 26, 2021)

That is awsome pig predator.  What are the specs on the cannon and what do you shoot out of it?


----------



## Stroker (Jan 26, 2021)

Y'all done got me wanting one now. Got a few lbs of old black powder that needs shot. Got a few neighbor's but they done been broke in with tannerite.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 26, 2021)

When I first got my Cannon I was about 21 one new years in college park where I first lived everybody was firing off fire works so me and the neighbor kid rolled  mine out of the basement and touched it off it echoed for miles my buddy said he heard it on headland dr in east point the whole area went silent and lots of people came out of there house saying what was that, they thought a gas main blew up and then about 10 pd cars showed up with their blue lights on we had already wheeled it back in the base and were sitting in the living room laughing are butts off, pd rode around about 15 minutes trying to figure out where the explosion came from


----------



## obelix (Jan 26, 2021)

pdsniper, it definitely gathers attention.  It's got my karen's panties all wadded up in a concrete bunch at the moment.  I gotta let them simmer down a bit before I really do start seeing axes and pitch forks. The did threaten in public that the "anonymous cannoneer" must stop or we will "do something".  What that something is, I don't know, but it can't be good.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 26, 2021)

obelix said:


> The cannon definitely has things stirred up.  I've shot it with bread only as wadding about 8 times since the beginning of the year.  The first time was during the day and nearly got busted because someone saw the smoke in the woods behind my house, but by that time it had blown around enough they couldn't really tell where it was coming from.
> 
> From then on out I only shot it just after dark and it seems to have worked so far.  On the neighborhood FB page there has been no less than 200 posts about it over the past few weeks.  Some people are spitting fire, some think there is a pirate in the neighborhood.  Quite a few hard core karens too.
> 
> ...




Serious Hat Tip...Serious.

I would like to have a cannon, but the problem is no one within 10 miles of me would give a crap.  We ain't got no Karens 'round here.

Keep driving them nutz!!!  Funniest thing I've read lately with all the political/Covid crapola!

I know nothing of cannons, other than an ol buddy that had one...His recipe was 4oz of black powder, wrapped into a ball of foil, fit his muzzle perfectly.  He rammed it in, and then crammed a damp wash cloth in on top of the powder charge.

He'd pick the hole, shove in a bit of fuse, and light it.  

That thing went BOOM for real....


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 26, 2021)

I'd lay low for a few weeks and then light it up.

Save your powder cans and put them in a Karen's recycle bin(leaving one on the ground for walkers to see).

False flag her and let her feel the neighbor's wrath.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 26, 2021)

Can you fire it out of a pickup bed?

If so, fire it off on the other side of the neighborhood and then head to the house. 

Watch out for doorbell cameras and such.


----------



## jrickman (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Milkman (Jan 26, 2021)

Several folks have them around Lake Sinclair. They fire them off regularly during warmer months. Lots of them choose 5pm to shoot. 
Nobody minds. But most of us Sinclair folks need waking up after our afternoon nap.  ?


----------



## obelix (Jan 26, 2021)

Four oz is stout.  Two is all my little cannon can take..  I can't imagine what four oz sounds like.  Mine sounds like someone just blew up a mine shaft..


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 27, 2021)

obelix said:


> That is awsome pig predator.  What are the specs on the cannon and what do you shoot out of it?


1 inch muzzle, 5 inches long. I shoot pyrodex rs out of it. It can handle any amount of powder I throw at it but I don't fool with black powder. It does articulate 360*


----------



## j_seph (Jan 27, 2021)

obelix said:


> The cannon definitely has things stirred up.  I've shot it with bread only as wadding about 8 times since the beginning of the year.  The first time was during the day and nearly got busted because someone saw the smoke in the woods behind my house, but by that time it had blown around enough they couldn't really tell where it was coming from.
> 
> From then on out I only shot it just after dark and it seems to have worked so far.  On the neighborhood FB page there has been no less than 200 posts about it over the past few weeks.  Some people are spitting fire, some think there is a pirate in the neighborhood.  Quite a few hard core karens too.
> 
> ...


That is just too funny


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 29, 2021)

You guys would loose your mind on my cannon then its about a little more than Half a tea cup full and I use damp news paper to wad it, blows confetti all over the place but my barrel is made from high grade Nickel steel and it originally came off of a 40 mm Anti Aircraft gun so you will never over pressure it with black powder, I have a 20 mm Cannon barrel off of a Aircraft gun that will be the next cannon I build with that


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 30, 2021)

You should be aware that there are acoustic systems that use multiple microphones and triangulation to detect the location of this kind of loud noise.  Echos can fool the human ear regarding location, but these detection systems are good enough not to be fooled.  These systems aren't cheap, but if the Karens really want to catch you, this is the technological approach they would probably use.

The other way you'd get caught would be for someone in the neighborhood to see something or from someone in your household to say something.  Keeping this kind of secret in the longer term can be very difficult.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 31, 2021)

dtala said:


> I have a friend that has one like that. He said he can hit a paper plate first shot with it at 100 yards. We were talking about bringing it to the club to kill a deer with it. My captain said it was illegal but could not point to any actual law against it. Black powder, muzzle loading and well above the legal minimum calibre. He finally said "they" didn't mean for us to shoot a deer with it. "they didn't mean" being his favorite  when he was wrong....LOL


Lol. That’s like folks with us that tell folks it’s illegal to deer hunt with a machine gun. It’s the same thought process. It’s nowhere in the G&F law.


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 2, 2021)

I actually called DNR about hunting with a machine gun and it is 100 % legal as long as it is a legal caliber and you use expanding bullets there is nothing in the law books that says the amount of rounds you have or the rate that it fires them at according to the Sargent I spoke to but he did ask why I would want to and I told him I was just trying to win a bet and I won, but a buddy of mine did do it with one of my MG 42's just to say he did it


----------



## j_seph (Jun 1, 2021)

UhOhhhh, 
Looks like you done made some folks mad down your way.
https://accesswdun.com/article/2021...ce-for-gwinnett-county-goes-into-effect-today


----------



## transfixer (Jun 1, 2021)

j_seph said:


> UhOhhhh,
> Looks like you done made some folks mad down your way.
> https://accesswdun.com/article/2021...ce-for-gwinnett-county-goes-into-effect-today



   If they'll apply that ordinance to the idiots that have their stereos turned up so loud you can hear them from three blocks away,,,  I don't think anyone would mind ,,,  something tells me they won't though .


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2021)

pdsniper said:


> I actually called DNR about hunting with a machine gun and it is 100 % legal as long as it is a legal caliber and you use expanding bullets there is nothing in the law books that says the amount of rounds you have or the rate that it fires them at according to the Sargent I spoke to but he did ask why I would want to and I told him I was just trying to win a bet and I won, but a buddy of mine did do it with one of my MG 42's just to say he did it


Yep. Nothing in the law says you can’t use a machine gun as long as you meet the other requirements


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 1, 2021)

You can deer hunt with a legally posessed cannon if you can find an expanding projectile for it.


----------

